# Ferment to dry?



## Oracus (Feb 22, 2011)

OK I have been reading and following afew threads, downloaded every pdf here so after unsuccessful searching I got some ?'s

What does the term "ferment to dry" mean?

Is the any tricks to add coloring to wine?

Im still in my primary stage just looking ahead. 

Thanks


----------



## BobF (Feb 22, 2011)

In theory, "dry" means there is no fermentable sugar left to ferment. In practice, "dry" is generally means that the SG is below 1.000.

I don't know of any "tricks" for wine color. Wine color comes from juice and skins of whatever you're fermenting. 

Generally speaking, the longer you leave the pulp/skins in the fermenter, the more color will be extracted.

Use care. Pulp/skins can easily be left too long resulting in spoiled wine at worst, odors that are difficult to remove at best.

The longest *I* leave pulp/skins is until the SG drops below 1.010. Different folks have different ways they judge this. Hopefully you'll get a few more ideas from others.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 22, 2011)

Oracus said:


> OK I have been reading and following afew threads, downloaded every pdf here so after unsuccessful searching I got some ?'s
> 
> What does the term "ferment to dry" mean?
> 
> ...



Dry means - not sweet, very low sugar level. When your Specific Gravity gets below 0.998 you check daily with your hydrometer. When you have the same reading for 3 days in a row the wine is dry. Usually considered to be .995 or less. If making wine from grapes, you can use enzymes to extract color.

For reds, color comes from the skins, so ferment on the skins as long as possible for good color. For a kit you can buy one with a grape pack, whick is a bag of preserved grape skins. 
For white wines color is dependent on the juice and you get good color if you protect the wine from oxidation.


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2011)

Not much you can do to enhance color if a kit. If it doesn't come with a grape pack, one can be added to enhance mouth-fill. It also can darken the wine to some minor extent.

For fresh/frozen garpes, a pre-fermentation cold soak can enhance color. 
Also, some cabs and others are fermented above 90F to extract even more color... That's pretty warm; probably leave that one to the pros in the commercial wineries, though.


----------



## Oracus (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! I understand the "dry" term now. I guess trick wasn't the right word. Also I should of stated that it is juice I started with I was just wondering if there were ways to add color to the finished wine. 

I'll remember next time to post batch details with my post. 

1 gal cranberry juice
start SG 1.10
1 pack Red Star Montrachet yeast
1 3/4 lbs sugar


----------



## Dugger (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe adding elderberries can add color ( darken) to a red wine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wineries add beet juice to darken reds


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2011)

Oracus said:


> I'll remember next time to post batch details with my post.



Understand that although you may know what you have done so far we do not. It's like solving a puzzle. It helps us alot to know the details (without writing a thesus on it) to help or advise you in your endeavours of wine making.

Details always help.:>


----------



## Jersey.Vintner (Feb 28, 2012)

I would have an issue if a winery put beet juice in my wine. The thought of it turns my stomach. Obviously the best way to darken a wine is to blend it with a darker variety, such as Petit Syrah. I have seen wine makers use grape skin extract to darken their wine. It has the consistency of ink.


----------

